# Wanting to set up an online podcast/radio



## sepheronx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello ladies and gents

In the recent time, at work (working in IT), there are quite a few charactors in here who I have to say put a smile on my face because of the way they talk.  We get a good jib jab at each other on various topics (mostly theories and such) and then the idea was brought up to do our own podcast (at first) then to do an online radio.  The question I have is, any good ideas to set up an online radio station that we would be able to link listeners to through the website?  I know there are ones I can do with winamp and icecast, shoutcast, etc.  But something that we can stream through the website rather than the listener having to use a third party software.

Thank you in advance


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2011)

you can always use a VOIP like Teamspeak to mic all of you and record the conversation. Then its just a matter of hosting the audio file download on lets say a restricted FTP server?!?!


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 23, 2011)

I was just gonna use Audacity and do the recording that way for the first bit (prior to the online radio).  Getting that on the website is no problem.  What we want to do, is eventually do stream recording (depending on how popular this can get), and that is the part I am more or less concerned about.

Thank you for the reply btw.  Will take Teamspake into consideration, because that is a good option.  But we plan do do this all on my laptop.


----------

